
NL-completeness, Graph Theory and Dinosaurs - davidw
http://www.1060.org/blogxter/entry?publicid=8A30C37C9D7FDE9F7B22724076EB8E0B
======
fhars
But isn't willfully crippling your curiosity the fastest way to minimize the
amount of new stuff you can learn? Shouldn't it be easier to remember stuff
about NL-completeness if it is associated with 31m long dinosaurs in your
mind?

